# Algae scrubber with TLF/Kent media reactor



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been toying with the idea on building my first algae scrubber that is HOB (hang on back). What sparked the idea was a chaeto reactor, why not a scrubber? Went ahead and picked up those light strips off ebay with red/blue combination and made a mesh tube insert and roughed it up. Bought plastic board to wrap the reactor, taped aluminum on the side to use as a reflector/light shade. It's secured with velcro to inspect the reactor for growth. The center feed tube was cut and shortened for the addition of a bubble ring at the bottom, not sure if i'll do it but there is space for it. It's online and will post back in a month or so.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea an great work. do you have a link to the LED strip you used? I think I'm going to do this to grow chaeto in.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is the 5 day update, next update is in 20+ days for growth. Chaeto will definitely grow in this kent reactor or TLF reactor with strip lights

link as requested: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1M-5050-60LE...507806?hash=item27df8126de:g:QVUAAOxy69JTDy-v

note: this stip light is only power supply, connector (power supply -> strip light), strip light. Doesn't come with IR remote like others. Arrived in 8 business days from China


----------

